# WD-Netcenter Problem



## .-Richie-.

Hello.

I am having a little problem with my WD-Netcenter Hard Drive. I have a small workgroup network with three desktops and one laptop. Laptop running on Windows XP Home Media Center, two desktops running Windows XP Home and the other desktop running Windows XP Professional. Laptop and two desktops are connected via wireless and one desktop connected via Ethernet connection. The problem is that the computer connected via Ethernet connection does not seem to find the WD-Netcenter. When a user logs in for the first time after windows restart the computer manages to find the WD-Netcenter but after one of the users loggs out to let someone else on the computer, the computer some how looses its connection to the WD-Netcenter and gives the following error message, Could not find any Windows network resource for your NetCenter. If you recently changed the NetCenter's Device name, you may need to turn off your NetCenter and back on.

I can still connect to the WD-Netcenter by going to \\192.168.1.85 but when you open files it prompts the user with the Security Warning message saying, The publisher could not be verified. Are you sure you want to run this software? RUN / CANCEL.

This Security Warning only comes up when you access the WD-Netcenter via its ip address, \\192.168.1.85 but when you access it via \\wd-netcenter I don't get this problem.

Every other computer manages to keep its connection to the WD-Netcenter. Its only this computer that's having this problem.

Does anyone know how I could resolve this problem?

It would be great if anyone could help .


----------



## .-Richie-.

.-Richie-. said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am having a little problem with my WD-Netcenter Hard Drive. I have a small workgroup network with three desktops and one laptop. Laptop running on Windows XP Home Media Center, two desktops running Windows XP Home and the other desktop running Windows XP Professional. Laptop and two desktops are connected via wireless and one desktop connected via Ethernet connection. The problem is that the computer connected via Ethernet connection does not seem to find the WD-Netcenter. When a user logs in for the first time after windows restart the computer manages to find the WD-Netcenter but after one of the users loggs out to let someone else on the computer, the computer some how looses its connection to the WD-Netcenter and gives the following error message, Could not find any Windows network resource for your NetCenter. If you recently changed the NetCenter's Device name, you may need to turn off your NetCenter and back on.
> 
> I can still connect to the WD-Netcenter by going to \\192.168.1.85 but when you open files it prompts the user with the Security Warning message saying, The publisher could not be verified. Are you sure you want to run this software? RUN / CANCEL.
> 
> This Security Warning only comes up when you access the WD-Netcenter via its ip address, \\192.168.1.85 but when you access it via \\wd-netcenter I don't get this problem.
> 
> Every other computer manages to keep its connection to the WD-Netcenter. Its only this computer that's having this problem.
> 
> Does anyone know how I could resolve this problem?
> 
> It would be great if anyone could help .


Hi, I have now fixed the problem. I will tell you what I done just encase there is anyone else that has the same problem. Well basically Windows Firewall blocks it. Go to Start / Control Panel / Windows Firewall / Uncheck "Don't allow exceptions". Click on OK and that’s the problem solved. My computer now finds my WD-Netcenter Network Hard Drive.


----------

